# BF3, Eindrücke von der Gamescom



## Garusho (18. August 2011)

*BF3, Eindrücke von der Gamescom*

Wolte wissen wer von euch die möglichkeit hatte auf der Messe mal BF3 anzuspielen und wenn ja wie ihr es fandet. Ich selbst habe es angespielt und fand die Map überraschend/erfrischend groß nachdem ich die Bilder gesehen hatte. Hatte einmal die möglichkeit in den 17 Minuten als Bordschütze im Heli zu sitzen allerdings ist der Pilot gekonnt gegen einen Baum geflogen sodass der Einsatz doch recht kurz war . War sehr unterhaltsam mit 64 Leuten zu spielen und hatte nicht gedacht das die Waffenauswahl schon so groß ausfallen würde (habe nicht nachgezählt vielleicht hat jemand anders Zahlen). Für Alpha Material lies es sich gut spielen und nur selten habe ich Fehler bemerken können. Und was ist eure Meinung?


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (20. August 2011)

Du Glücklicher konnteste wenigstens 17 Min zocken. Ich weiß nicht was die Gegner gemacht haben aber wir hatten nach 9 Minuten Gewonnen und dann ham se uns rausgeworfen . (Zum Glück FastPass gehabt, sonst wär ich ausgerastet XD)
Aber ansonsten: das wird epic. Könnte kurz nen Jet steuern, aber direkt gegen nen Baum, weil die Y-Achse für mich falsch ausgerichtet war. Das mit den Waffen kann ich betätigen, es gibt echt viele. Nur fand ich die Map zu groß für die Präsentation. Fürs Game find ichs gut aber weil dort keienr die Map kannte bin ich die hölfter der Zeit damit verbacht rumzulaufen ohne nen Plan zu haben wo ich bin wo der Rest ist und wo der Feind ist.


----------



## bcc2000 (21. August 2011)

unglücklicherweise wurde die gamescom wegen überfüllung zeitweise geschlossen..

aber BF3 wird trotzdem mein fav. ONE bleiben

_______________________________
CD Key Finder


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2011)

bei mir hat bf3 gelaggt und mein pc ist innerhlab der 15 minuten dreimal abgestürzt. deshalb war ich insgesamt ziemlich enttäuscht, war so ziemlich unspielbar das ganze.
von der map, den fahrzeugen waffen etc. sieht es aber weiterhin gut aus.


----------



## Garusho (22. August 2011)

muss ergänzen: bei mir war der Bildschirm ca. 2 Minuten mit einem Blaustich versehen, nur wenn ich in Feuer schaute verschwand dieser kurz. Nach einem Tod und dem Respawn war er aber wie durch Zauberhand wieder verschwunden


----------



## Bitfreezer (25. August 2011)

Ohoh, hoffentlich finden die dann noch alle Bugs. Ich dachte, bei der Gamescom würde schon eine ziemlich finale Version gezeigt werden und nur noch etwas Balancing bei den Spielklassen/Waffen betrieben werden.


----------



## phily (26. August 2011)

könnte mir jemand, der bf3 angezockt hat, erklären, was an bf3 ihn oder sie an bf2 und was eher an bc2 erinnert hat? ich werd mit bc2 einfach nicht warm, habs schon ewig hier rum liegen, aber es macht mir einfach kein spaß.ich bin scheinbar zu doof zum spotten, es gibt gar keine befehlsrose (mir fällt der richtige begriff grad nicht ein),das waffenhandling find ich iwie schwammig (wobei man einfach zielen kann), ich find die waffen im vergleich zu bf2 auch einfach zu groß...und ach, irgendwie sind bc2 und ich scheinbar nicht für einander geschaffen. dabei habe ich bf2 sooo geliebt und spiele es heute noch regelmäßig. jetzt habe ich mich so lange auf bf3 gefreut und befürchte so langsam, dass es genau so laufen könnte wie bei bc2, dass es mir einfach nicht gefällt. also wenn jemand es angespielt hat, bitte gemeinsamkeiten und unterschiede zu bf2 und bc2 nennen. wäre wirklich dankbar


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2011)

phily schrieb:


> ich find die waffen im vergleich zu bf2 auch einfach zu groß



den Eindruck hatte ich schon beim ersten BC auf meiner Xbox. Wirkte irgendwie reingezoomt die Sicht. Gut getroffen hab ich nicht...und das liegt nicht am Gamepad, ich komm sonst mit Konsolenshootern gut klar.



> dabei habe ich bf2 sooo geliebt und spiele es heute noch regelmäßig.



Ja, wieviel Leute sind denn da noch auf den Servern? Habs Jahre nich gespielt, Bock hätte ich schon nochmal.


----------



## phily (26. August 2011)

also wie viele leute es im einzelnen sind kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, aber es fühlt sich noch immer so an wie ein aktuelles spiel. also ich habe vorhin, so um halb 11 gespielt bis 12 etwa. hab jetzt eben nochmal geguckt. 20 server mit mehr als 40 spielern, 10 mit mehr als 30, 19 mit mehr als 20 spielern. wobei es früher am abend noch wesentlich mehr sind. wie viele es vorher sind weiß ich nicht, ich spiel frühestens ab 20 uhr

wobei ich mittlerweile eigentlich nur noch auf 3 servern spiele:
1. 2f4y: karkand only mit 64
2. kb dragon valley only mit 64
3. battlefield gotland all maps mit 64


----------



## Kerkilabro (27. August 2011)

Leute, es muss doch hier wen geben der die unterschiede kundtun kann, mich würde es auch interessieren. Das BF2 immernoch gespielt wird kann ich bestätigen, da ist jedentag was los und das nicht wenig. BC2 hat mich auch nicht so umgehauen, multiplayer aktion auf 3m² ist nicht mein fall.


----------



## Garusho (28. August 2011)

Spiele-Special: Battlefield 2 gegen Bad Company 2 - Die zehn wichtigsten Unterschiede bei GameStar.de etwas außführlicher zu den unterschieden von BF2 und BC2


----------



## phily (3. September 2011)

mich würde ja interessieren, welche unterschiede bzw gemeinsamkeiten battlefield 3 je mit bf2 und bc2 hat.

und noch ne frage. beinhaltet die anzahl der multiplayermaps für bf3 die überarbeiteten maps aus bf2?


----------



## Raidernet (8. September 2011)

Off topic weil ich nicht wusste wo ichs posten soll: Ich habe gerade eine.. lustige diskussion über Battlefield 3 gehabt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hust hust, man bemerke das: BF3 kann die enorme grafik nicht erreichen.


----------



## Rage1988 (9. September 2011)

Raidernet schrieb:


> Off topic weil ich nicht wusste wo ichs posten soll: Ich habe gerade eine.. lustige diskussion über Battlefield 3 gehabt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nerd-Talk ?


----------



## phily (9. September 2011)

nochmal offtopic: wo soll ich bf3 nun vorbestellen?möchte auf jeden fall eine englischsprachige version und das karkand expansion pack (limited edition,oder?). hab bis jetzt noch nix vorbestellt, deswegen hab ich grad nicht so den plan.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (9. September 2011)

phily schrieb:


> nochmal offtopic: wo soll ich bf3 nun vorbestellen?möchte auf jeden fall eine englischsprachige version und das karkand expansion pack (limited edition,oder?). hab bis jetzt noch nix vorbestellt, deswegen hab ich grad nicht so den plan.


 

Amazon.co.uk

- schnell
- english
- dank euro - pfund aktuell nur 35 € (inkl. Versand!)
Physical Warfare pack + Specact kit + Back zu Karkant (wenn limited Edition)

musst nur eine Kreditkarte haben oder dir von nem Freund nen Geschenkarte "schenken" lassen, damit kannste dann auch in Pfund zahlen.


----------

